# Bei deaktiviertem JS funktioniert Resetbutton nicht mehr. Warum?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand erklären warum ein Reset Button 

```
<button type="reset">Reset</button
```
bei deaktiviertem javascript nicht funktioniert?
Liegt das daran das es HTML5 im Grunde ohne JS nicht gibt.

Weil ein input mit type="reset" funktioniert einwandfrei.

Grüße


----------



## jeipack (8. Januar 2014)

Obwohl es wahrscheinlich schon veraltet ist: Ich kann es mit aktuellem Chrome nicht nachvollziehen.



```
<form>
<input name="Vorname" type="text" size="30" maxlength="30">
<input type="submit" value=" Absenden ">
<input type="reset" value=" Abbrechen">
</form>
<script>
console.log("JS enabled");
</script>
```
Und so sollte es eigentlich auch sein, das hat nichts mit JS zu tun.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Januar 2014)

Hi,
ehrlich gesagt weiß ich schon nicht mehr bei welchem Projekt das Problem aufgetaucht ist.
Habe es jetzt nochmal versucht und da hat es funktioniert. Kann sein das es ein Problem mit einer Version gab.
Ich hatte damals das JS mittels Webdevlopertools deaktiviert gehabt.
Du hattest jetzt das ganze mit einem input getestet, ich hatte das Problem aber bei einem Button.

Grüße


----------

